# DIESEL!!!!! Looking for snows for upcoming season



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

So im getting my first set for the cruze and want opinions. My last car was Subaru with General altimax i loved them but i know there are better ones out there 


I was thinking of the bridgeston ws70 or the 80;s but i know there tredwear is not the greatest and looses a lot of the traction after 40-50% of life. 


I need something i can trust 100% because my truck is in the middle of a restro and i work for the state so there is no calling in for a snow day lol


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

If you want a lower cost option, I think the Altimax Artics are a great buy . If you need something better, the Michelin X-Ice Xi3s are pretty good. I always look at TireRack's consumer surveys. The Michelin X-Ice Xi3s and Goodyear Ultra Grip Ice WRT are the top two in their class (Studless Ice and Snow). The Artics are first in the Studdable class.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Thread moved to Diesel section.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm running Nokian Hakkapelita R2 and loving them. 

You can read the whole tale here:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-c...em-steel-winter-wheels-diesel-snow-tires.html


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

It never snows here. I have nothing...


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

hakkapeliitta 7 studded on my diesel


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

This post is about tires but it was move out if the tire section. 


Going to look into the nikon


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I used the X-Ice XI 3 Michelin and thought they were fantastic. THey are a bit pricey though, but worth it.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

yea its between the x-ice 3 and the nokian


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

what do yo think of this for a wheel option 

http://www.summitracing.com/parts/are-11667046740/overview/

http://www.summitracing.com/parts/rlw-12667087b/overview/


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

They're both attractive - but I've had bad luck with alloy wheels either corroding or developing rim leaks in winter. Less grief with steel in my experience.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

well its either those or steels at least with steels I just give them a spray every few years and its like new


----------



## iggy (Feb 14, 2013)

I put Bridgestone Blizzak 205/60R16 WS70 tires on my wife's 2012 LTZ last year, it was the best handling car I've ever driven on snow and ice, it did very well on dry pavement too. My front tires saw 0.070" wear over the entire winter. This past winter was the coldest and snowiest winter ever in southeastern Michigan. The rear tires wore a mere 0.005", is this excessive wear? This car was driven a minimum of 400 miles a week, for almost 6 months on these tires. I don't think that's bad tire wear at all, for a snow tire. 

Michelin X-ice tires don't have their high bite winter compound throughout the entire tread either, this is not just a Blizzak thing. I feel the whole matter, is way over blown and is basically a non issue. By the time you've used up that portion of the microcell compound , your tread depth is shallow enough that you need a new set of tires anyway. 

I'm very close to buying a second set of Blizzaks , this new set will go on my wife's car this year, and I'll put the set she used last year on my own Cruze. Right now, Tire Rack is selling the WS70 tires for $88, and the newer WS80 tires for $104 ( also have a $75 rebate deal going on both models ). Given how much I like the WS70 tires I bought last year, I really don't see any good reason to buy anything else.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

iggy said:


> Given how much I like the WS70 tires I bought last year, I really don't see any good reason to buy anything else.


Go with what you know. How can you go wrong with that? Blizzaks are a popular option as a premium tire in these parts - and you can certainly buy worse tires out there. 

Toyo were also once very popular with the consumer reports crowd. 

And the big advantage michelin has is its availabilty and pricing through Costco. 

But in the ultra premium boutique brand it's Nokian all the way. Their true advantage may be slim - but they remain the no-compromise option for those willing to pay.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

mr overkill said:


> what do yo think of this for a wheel option
> 
> http://www.summitracing.com/parts/are-11667046740/overview/


I love the first set but I'm going to use the stock rims again for this winter.

The original plan was buy a nice aftermarket set for my summer tires but I never got around to it.

I get sick of paying to swap tires over but at the same time by the time I buy rims, tire pressure sensors, etc it adds up quickly.

Shall see how I feel in spring when it's time to put the summers back on.

I have Blizzack WS-70's for the record. They are alright, not the best snow tire I have owned but for the money I paid they get the job done.


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

I have winterforces on both my wife truck and the cruze, cheap tires but does the job very well. Blizzaks, hated them, the ride was way to spongee, feels very loose on stering and the tread used way to fast. My next winters I'll go with Nokian, never ride them some family members and friends have them and loved the ride and snow/ice performance. One thing is sure even an used winter will outperform any all season tire.


----------



## iggy (Feb 14, 2013)

If you order tires/wheels from tire rack, you can get them mounted without TPMS sensors. When driving without the sensors, you get a warning with you first start the car up, that the sensors aren't responding, after that it's just like driving any other car , without the sensors.


----------



## Green (May 14, 2014)

iggy said:


> If you order tires/wheels from tire rack, you can get them mounted without TPMS sensors.


You just have to be aware of any *requirements for your locale for the TPMS sensors. Some places (Vermont come to mind) at inspection time will fail a vehicle without the sensors if it originaly came with them. *


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

yea I am keep9ng the sensors I can get a set of new gm sensors for 50.00 on ebay so its cheap insurance


----------

